# PeaPicker/Krate Question



## wave1960 (Apr 12, 2014)

On the front left side of my Pea Picker is a pin mounted to the forks. Curious what it does ( looks like it locks into drum brake) and how the strut clears it when assembling. It looks like the nut will be wedged between strut and fork.


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 13, 2014)

*right on*

You're correct, the stud aligns into a U shaped slot in the Atom front disc brake assembly, so it doesn't spin when applying the brake.  Lining it up with the strut when it's bolted to the axle can be tricky, in addition it's best to put a thick axle washer between so as not to bend the strut tab.

GenuineRides


----------



## wave1960 (Apr 13, 2014)

*strut*

yes, looks like this is why strut was bent before. I suppose a thick washer on both sides for balance?


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 14, 2014)

*yep*

you are correct sir, plenty of thread for one on each side


----------



## wave1960 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Strut*

Thank You. Appreciate the help


----------

